# Help getting an image from Illustrator CS5 into SignCut Pro



## mrlegohead (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm brand new in here, and also to cutter/ Illustrator.

I'm hoping someone can help.

I'm trying to get an image from Illustrator CS5 into SignCut Pro, but having bother.

Here is the image in Illustrator....













I save it as a (.ai) file and when i open it up in Signcut, things are missing and overlaps are show...












When you preview the Cut it shows....












I don't want it to cut out all the overlaps, simply the outline of the image shown on the Illustrator image - without things missing in it too.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Steve


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Try this link:
WPS_EN_Export_cs5

courtesy from winpcsigns forum
Winpcsign 2010
Dora


----------



## mrlegohead (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Dora,

Thanks for the link. I've done that and now when I open it in SignCut Pro is shows the missing things which it wasn't before.

However, it is still wanting to cut all the outlines of all the individual shapes which makes the Characters up, and because everything overlaps the end result will be all sliced up.

I only want it to cut the main outline of the black fill out.

Hope I've made sense?

Many Thanks
Steve


----------



## jentshirt (Feb 26, 2011)

what cutter you using as i cut direct for coral drawx4 and illustrater cs5
i got a roland gx24


----------



## mrlegohead (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi - it's just a cheap and cheerful Creation PCUT0730, so the image needs to go to SignCut Pro first.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You just need to edit your cutlines. Delete the unwanted ones, and repair the remaining cutlines if necessary. I am not familiar with AI, or else I would be happy to help you!

Have you tried searching the web for vectorizing services?


----------



## tatman555 (Oct 9, 2010)

What it looks like to me is that the image hasn't been merged to remove the extra lines that make up the shape. Try merge in the pathfinder in illustrator.


----------



## tatman555 (Oct 9, 2010)

if you need help with it you can pm me the ai file and i can make it cut ready for you.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,
If you go to the Winpc link I posted above you will get more specific help as many there specifically use AI and Winpc together and may be able to help with your specific problem.


----------



## mrlegohead (Feb 27, 2011)

Many thanks tatman555.. I'll send you the file now


----------

